# Wadable conditions below Foote Dam



## borg7 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is it currently wadable for the weekend?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The water is high, but wadeable. Where it isn't wadeable, you can usually fish from the bank. 

I only ever actually get into the water when it is necessary. I can't tell you how often I've seen people wade into a river, and stand exactly where they should be fishing for Steelhead. They seem to think that, if they have waders on, they need to be in the water.


----------



## borg7 (Jun 5, 2017)

I was thinking just for landing purposes 



Fishndude said:


> The water is high, but wadeable. Where it isn't wadeable, you can usually fish from the bank.
> 
> I only ever actually get into the water when it is necessary. I can't tell you how often I've seen people wade into a river, and stand exactly where they should be fishing for Steelhead. They seem to think that, if they have waders on, they need to be in the water.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can pretty much always find somewhere to fish from the bank on the Ausable. Even when the floodgates are open (like they were 2 weeks ago), you can cast from the bank. The river will be more wadeable further upstream, than downstream.


----------

